# Eagle bicycle



## CapeCodder (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all,  Glad to have found this forum.  I have an opportunity to purchase an antique/vintage Eagle bicycle but don't know what to offer.  The woman really needs the money and I want to make a fair offer but don't want to overpay for it!  I can't find anything similar online.  I've attached a photo.  Hope someone can advise!  http://home.capecod.net/~jce/images/eaglebike.JPG


----------



## walter branche (Apr 20, 2008)

*eagle*

worth 250 to 450 ,,this is a high quality bike built around 1895 to 1899,it cost around 300 to put tires on it ,if you like it buy it ,,thanks walter branche


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that you can get the bike and throw a different set of later wheels on it just to make it a little cheaper to ride. Definitely DO NOT get rid of the original wheels or tires if you do. Hang em on your garage wall for decoration.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

*Cool Bike*

Too bad her fingers are still stuck in the seat... 

Not many that original around maybe she has original paper as well good luck!!!

J...


----------



## walter branche (Apr 21, 2008)

*leave it alone*



Langsmer said:


> Keep in mind that you can get the bike and throw a different set of later wheels on it just to make it a little cheaper to ride. Definitely DO NOT get rid of the original wheels or tires if you do. Hang em on your garage wall for decoration.




do not mess with a bike in this condition ,every time you put a tool on it ,that takes away from its patina , these bikes are not fun to ride ,i doubt you will find a wheel set that will fit in the slots or holes for the axel.show respect for this very nice vetern machine, you may want to trade it too a person who has a ballooner , and the more original it is ,,the stronger the trade ,,anyone can get a piece of crap that has been botched up,by someone who did not know any better.. this is one of the nicer bikes that has been uncovered ,discovered in a long time ..i know if you buy it, it is yours,and you can do what you want.!!!. when you are in a museum or world class collection, the signs say please do not touch,, there is a reason for the message ,,thanks to the cabe and everyone who cares ,walter branche


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to agree with Walter, this is a great original bike and should not be tampered with unless you know what you are doing. sometimes if you get an old 28" bike to fix up and ride you can put a set of Schwinn lightweight wheels on it and it makes an otherwise unrideable paperweight into a decent rider,but not with anything this nice or rare. if you like the oldies find a motorbike from the '20's, they're more plentiful and easier to deal with. just my opinion.
Scott


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 21, 2008)

I wasn't suggesting modifying the bike at all, just making it road worthy without damaging the originality, but I guess your right. Its a bike, but it isn't meant to be ridden. Its not even meant to be touched. BTW any source of bright lite will make the paint fade so be sure to store it in a cool dry dark place. You wouldn't want it to be seen by anyone.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2008)

you get back into the 1800's and they aren't very roadworthy anyway
Scott


----------



## walter branche (Apr 21, 2008)

*wheel size*

this looks like a 26 or possibly a more rare 24,its hard to tell from the photograph, the way to get maximum value on these type machines is try to find someone who has a mans ,and a 28 inch ladies bike, if this is the smaller sized wheel,, you will have a great leg up ,,on whoever is trying to get it from you, not very many people have a complete set for there display,,thanks scott for your support ,,i am not trying to be the knowitall, i am trying to help with a different perspective of the collecting world,, i know that i have been hammered on this board and hopefully some of the youngsters can get a lesson free.. instead of destroying a piece of history,, thanks    branche ,(cycle school graduate)


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 21, 2008)

I have never ridden a bike from the 1800's so I know I am most likely wrong. I didn't know. It just seemed like I got a pretty cold response for a (what seemed to be) harmless suggestion. I guess to me to have a bike that isn't to be ridden seems odd, but thats just me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree, give me a '30's ballooner that I can ride any day. Walter is into the oldies and would know better. I guess it is like having someone say they wanted to cut an original Black phantom up to make a lowrider. these really old bikes are few and far between and should be kept safe. I don't like when anyone gets hammered or picked on. I respect everyone's ideas and like to hear from everyone. don't be afraid to speak up but don't get offended when people reply (unless they are really offensive) most times it is just their way of putting things.
Scott


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 21, 2008)

I did see a nice original paint Hornet today that had gotten hacked into a low rider, and was quite disturbed. I can see where Walter is coming from for sure.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2008)

Langsmer said:


> I did see a nice original paint Hornet today that had gotten hacked into a low rider, and was quite disturbed. I can see where Walter is coming from for sure.




as long as it wasn't a Huffman 
Scott


----------



## walter branche (Apr 21, 2008)

*only trying to save a piece of history*

i do not try to cause trouble anywhere , i go by the rodney king rule   (cant we all get along,,)    thanks for understanding or listening to a different view,, i know that i am twice as old as most of you people,, and i have ridden many miles on two wheels ,motorized and pedal powered, i rode my 1889- 54 inch   victor overman wheel co. highwheel bike from san fran to boston in 1984 in 69 days, with tires 7/8ths front 3/4 rear ,hard rubber ,and no brake system, i am not boasting or as some would say bragging, i am only trying to show that,, i also understand the concept of getting the wheels on the road to ride, this venue (the CABE ) is a very important place to give and take and share ideas, .. even the history of the cabe is an interesting story ,that not many people know about , ,,someday all that were involved should print up the beginnings for future reference.. thanks again ,wpb


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah Im an youngster here and I am all the way with walter, i'm more into the phrase "its only original once" mentioned more than once on here. I like to see good old originals. I feel it has more history and IM all about history.


----------

